# Got Out Again - Still No Limit



## LDUBS (Mar 19, 2019)

I got out yesterday for about 4 hours. Managed 4 trout from 13" to 18". Typical round tails of stocker trout. I also released one LMB, just over keeper size. Lost a big something - I have no idea what it was (the one that got away, haha). 

It was a beautiful day at low 70's & sunny. Water temp was 55 deg's. Water is still more stained that normal due to recent storms, but not too bad. Caught all trolling between 10' to 16' OTW using gold/red & copper/chartreuse spoons. 

Well, I came close but continue to chase the elusive full limit for 2019.


----------



## water bouy (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice and tasty looking fish.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 26, 2019)

I just saw someone caught a 6 pounder and a 7 pounder in almost the exact same spot where I was. That is kind of motivating. Haha


----------

